# Grrr Rams



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So my rams I got 2 months ago have begun spawning... for the 4th time, but everytime they spawn I watch her lay the eggs and defend the area for about 2 days, then boom! all the eggs dissapear, what's happening???? Why arent they keeping the eggs...


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

What you might have there are 2 females trying to spawn. If you can take a decent full body pic of them i could try and sex them for you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do the eggs go white and not hatch? This just means the male needs practice. If they make it to wigglers, they may be getting eaten at this stage. Try taking out the male or leaving the light on.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

well i know for sure I have a male and a female (female=big pink belly), the eggs do turn brown... they don't stay white


----------

